# Spaceview Service



## Omega100 (Jan 26, 2014)

Hi

I have had a look on the net and not sure where to send my Bulova Spaceview for a service, anyone had one done recently. Thanks.


----------



## Balaton1109 (Jul 5, 2015)

Omega100 said:


> Hi
> 
> I have had a look on the net and not sure where to send my Bulova Spaceview for a service, anyone had one done recently. Thanks.


 I don't think our own Silver Hawk does Accutrons any longer, but you could always ask Greg at Woodland Technical. Never had to use them myself so can't comment on their services,

Regards.


----------



## Hotbulb (Jan 1, 2020)

Not sure Alan still doing them ? had a couple rebuilt by him a few years back and always had good results

http://www.watchrepairs.co.uk/


----------



## Pilaleur.ch (Dec 5, 2021)

[email protected] répare le Spaceview. 
Instagram : Pilaleur.ch


----------

